# Sunglasses - sight casting



## Reel Lucky (Apr 4, 2005)

Does anyone have advice where to get a real good pair of sunglasses for sight casting? I've heard the ones that totally block out the light on the sides work best. I already use wrap arounds, but am looking for something that has the soft material (leather?) on the sides.


----------



## NW80 (Apr 26, 2006)

I don't know where you live; but, Fishing Tackl;e Unlimited in Houston has a large selection. Stick with the copper colored lenses or I prefer " vermillion" for sight casting. There's something about the vermillion that makes Redfish really stand out in the water.


----------



## DBLHKUP (Jan 25, 2005)

Costa del mar, absolutely the best. They also stand behind their glasses 100%. For offshore fishing I usethe blue mirror glass lenses. Cut the glare really good. 

costadelmar.com

Good Luck


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

NW80 said:


> I don't know where you live; but, Fishing Tackl;e Unlimited in Houston has a large selection. Stick with the copper colored lenses or I prefer " vermillion" for sight casting. There's something about the vermillion that makes Redfish really stand out in the water.


i second that i have some h20ptix in vermillion and the fish really stand out.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

A number of the fly shops have add on side shields that fit most glasses. If you get good glasses then you only need the side shields under poor visability conditions. Also many of the fishing style glasses are wrap style or have wide temples to reduce light from the sides. Haber vision makes what I consider the best buy in fishing glasses. The copper/rose color is ideal for mixed bottomed flats.


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

It depends a great deal on how your face is structured as to what frame design you will require. However, buy lense color based upon what type of fishing you want to do:

Sight casting - brown, amber, vermillion, copper

sight casting (overcast conditions) - yellow

Offshore/big bay - Grey

Costas are good, but so are most of the premium manufacturers including Action Optics and Oakley among many others. I have them all... guess it is a fetish.


----------

